# Is it safe to burn creosote ?



## pdxdave (Nov 4, 2012)

So I just ran a good chimney sweep and I have got a TON of creosote. I'd say about 2 liters or so. Can I just leave it in a pile inside the stove and get a good fire going and it will burn safely ? Or should it be removed ?

FYI I believe most of the creosote came from the top 2 feet of the flue where there is a piece of single wall stainless attached to the flex liner that goes down the clay chimney liner. There was alot more scraping resistance in the single wall than it had further down the liner. I added a layer of insulation around this section so I'm hoping this will cut down the creosote buildup.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 4, 2012)

Good luck lowering the creosote.  I'm not sure if that setup is safe.   

As far as burning it in the stove, I've tried to burn the fluffy stuff with a torch and it didn't really want to light off.  I have never tried the tar, but we know that stuff lights off with enough motivation.  

Matt


----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 4, 2012)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I'm not sure if that setup is safe


Even without insulation, I think single wall/flex inside of a clay liner is kosher, as long as the clay liner is sound. It sounds weird that there's only rigid pipe for the first few feet, then flex. Normally, the rigid goes all the way down until the clay liner ends at the smoke chamber.

Dave, it think putting the insulation on that top section might help; Once the chimney becomes exterior (above the roof) the flue really cools off and more condensation occurs...or is the entire chimney exterior? My masonry chimney is exterior but, like yours, I see most of the flaky stuff in the top few feet.


----------



## pdxdave (Nov 4, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> Even without insulation, I think single wall/flex inside of a clay liner is kosher, as long as the clay liner is sound. It sounds weird that there's only rigid pipe for the first few feet, then flex. Normally, the rigid goes all the way down until the clay liner ends at the smoke chamber.
> 
> Dave, it think putting the insulation on that top section might help; Once the chimney becomes exterior (above the roof) the flue really cools off and more condensation occurs...or is the entire chimney exterior? My masonry chimney is exterior but, like yours, I see most of the flaky stuff in the top few feet.



I agree it does seem like a weird setup but thats the way it is. The flex goes right from the insert, all the way up and just pops about 1inch above the top plate then the single wall is attached to get it up to the required height. I believe it is a perfectly safe setup. I wrapped a sheet of kaowool around it, ties it down with steel wire, then covered the whole thing with flashing, it actually doesn't look too bad. It is an exterior chimney. When cleaning it was really obvious that most creosote formed at the top. 

So it sounds like burning the creosote is safe, but may or may not actually occur? I just dont want to scoop it out, it smells nasty so I'm hoping I can burn it away


----------



## woodchip (Nov 4, 2012)

Wood stoves are designed for burning wood, and creosote at best will produce a whole load of smoke in the area, I mean loads, if you've ever seen a chimney fire you'll know what I mean.

At worst it could damage your stove and create a whole load of smoke or a fire inside your home as it could combust almost like explosives.

Remember any bad sooty creosote in the chimney is unburnt gases which have possibly come from wood that has not fully burned, might be worth checking your wood to see if it's well seasoned.

I would have thought even a cooler part of the flue should really only contain light grey soot, not tarry creosote.

Be interesting to see what some of the others say............


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 4, 2012)

I think the difference is in a controlled burn vs an uncontrolled burn.  Lighting off a little bit in the stove is a lot different than lighting a chimney full of it.  I wouldn't want a large quantity of the stuff going up in my stove or chimney.  

Matt


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 4, 2012)

Burning it inside the stove is no problem, its not like your loading the stove full of it and trying to burn it.
I leave whatever comes down my stack in the bottom of the insert every year and just burn the first fire on top of it.
Burning it while it is in the chimney, of course is a whole nutter thing. ;-)


----------



## btuser (Nov 4, 2012)

Burn it up.   Or just dump it out.  Or dump out 1/2.  It's not worth a ton of heat if you're worried about the trouble.  

A small pile sitting at the bottom of some logs isn't going to have the surface area to cause a problem. My bet it will burn down like charcoal.  If you sprinkled it all over the top of wet wood it might drift up and reattach itself.  If you injected it under pressure to in effect atomize the particulate matter and provided a combustion source like a spark plug drilled into the side of firebox hooked to an igniter coil pushing 20k volts, it might explode.  

I wouldn't do that.


----------



## begreen (Nov 4, 2012)

Dave, can you add your stove to your signature line?

How long was the wood seasoned that was burned and what species?


----------



## pdxdave (Nov 4, 2012)

begreen said:


> Dave, can you add your stove to your signature line?
> 
> How long was the wood seasoned that was burned and what species?


 
Sure, I added that info in there. It's a Lopi Declaration, an insert that I'm not entirely happy with. I think it comes up pretty short of the specs, especially on burn times.  Trying to run a low burn usually leads to a smoldering mess, so I've gotten away from doing that. I think most other owners with the same stove see this also. I'm yet to hear of anyone that gets anywhere remotely close to the 12 hour burn time.  I'm burning primarily Doug Fir, but also have a mix of Pine, Cedar, Cottonwood, Alder, Cherry and Madrone (wish I had more of this last one).  This is the start of my 3rd season with it. First season had marginal wood. But starting last year I had good well seasoned wood that measured in the 15-20% range. This last sweep I did is from basically all of last years burning, and the start of this years "shoulder season" (I say that because around here it is basically all shoulder season). 

I wouldn't be worried if it was just a tiny bit.. but this is a pretty significant amount!! Like a little pyramid 6" high.


----------



## Realstone (Nov 4, 2012)

Creosote is the cholesterol of wood burning. Interesting to note that eating food with cholesterol does not add to our own cholesterol.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 4, 2012)

I would not want to light a chimney off with a lot of the stuff.

Sounds like you may have some wet wood.


----------



## pdxdave (Nov 4, 2012)

Realstone said:


> Creosote is the cholesterol of wood burning. Interesting to note that eating food with cholesterol does not add to our own cholesterol.


Yup,
I read a recent article that indicated excess sugar consumption leads to high cholesterol.  The cholesterol uptake was a natural reaction of the body to protect itself from a sugar overdose, or something along those lines.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Nov 4, 2012)

Dave

Your user name and your location do not quite jive


----------



## Treacherous (Nov 4, 2012)

pdxdave said:


> Sure, I added that info in there. It's a Lopi Declaration, an insert that I'm not entirely happy with. I think it comes up pretty short of the specs, especially on burn times. Trying to run a low burn usually leads to a smoldering mess, so I've gotten away from doing that.


 

You should pick up some energy logs and throw one in the mix.  I get burn times of 10-12 hours with Douglas Fir and an energy log.  Links are in my signature.


----------



## pdxdave (Nov 4, 2012)

Elderthewelder said:


> Dave
> 
> Your user name and your location do not quite jive


I know... I did live in Portland previously and started using this username, so it just kindof stuck


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 4, 2012)

Why not just take that black crap out and put it in the garden? Or even in a flower bed. Get better use of it that way.


----------



## pdxdave (Nov 4, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Why not just take that black crap out and put it in the garden? Or even in a flower bed. Get better use of it that way.


I'm sure you are correct, but I'm just trying to avoid handling it at all. Plus, my main motivation for getting a wood stove is because I'm addicted to burning things... so doing that would go contrary to my instincts


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay Dave. Burn away! No harm will be done.


----------



## bogydave (Nov 4, 2012)

Similar to burning coal.
It'll burn hot & with  black stinky  smoke. If the neighbors don't call in a smoke dragon, you'll be OK.
Me, I'd haul it to the trash can.

Now I'm with the rest of the group that want you to stop making this stuff


----------



## pdxdave (Nov 6, 2012)

My creosote pyramid just turned into a pile of glowing coals... and ash by the end of the fire. It did seem to help get the stove up to temperature pretty fast. Didn't see any ill effects, excess smoke etc.
Yah I definately would like to find a way to limit my creosote production. It just seems with this stove there is only 1 way to burn it, fast. Trying to slow it down just leads to smoky firebox eventually. It will get good secondaries for a while, maybe even an hour if it is really up to temp, but before the load is done it just starts to die.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 6, 2012)

pdxdave said:


> My creosote pyramid just turned into a pile of glowing coals... and ash by the end of the fire. It did seem to help get the stove up to temperature pretty fast. Didn't see any ill effects, excess smoke etc.
> Yah I definately would like to find a way to limit my creosote production. It just seems with this stove there is only 1 way to burn it, fast. Trying to slow it down just leads to smoky firebox eventually. It will get good secondaries for a while, maybe even an hour if it is really up to temp, but before the load is done it just starts to die.


 
Not so quick but a super easy fix. Burn good fuel and you'll not get creosote. We've burned with our present stove for 5 full winters now and no creosote. Also, we burn 24/7 as this is our only heat in the winter months. We can attribute this to the good stove but especially to the good fuel. One reason why I always recommend everyone be 3 full years ahead on their wood supply. The wood definitely will be dry then so no creosote. In addition, you'll not burn as much wood because you get more heat from dry wood. Or simply put, it takes some of that heat energy to burn or evaporate the water from your wood. Less water, more heat for the house.


----------



## gerry100 (Nov 11, 2012)

Save the creosote in a bucket for when your drive way is icy or slippery from snow pack.

Toss it on for traction and on a Sunny day it will absorb heat and melt into the ice.


----------



## El Finko (Nov 12, 2012)

Add a little brown sugar and it makes a nice glaze for your next pork roast. Mmmmmmmm........


----------



## madison (Nov 12, 2012)

Smoke it in your bong


----------



## corey21 (Nov 12, 2012)

madison said:


> Smoke it in your bong


 

I whould want to do that


----------

